# Rachel - by Tastic (~BBW, ~~WG)



## Tastic (Dec 2, 2010)

_BBW, WG _- A man daydreams of what could be

*************************************************************
*Author's Note:* Hi all, this is my first time posting on Dimensions. I thought it was about time to contribute soemthing to the world of FAdom. This is my first story so be gentle. 
*************************************************************

*Rachel
By Tastic​*
As I came in the door I could hear Rachel sleeping, but she awoke as I shut the door.

Honey I am hungry, I hope you bought me dinner home she yawned.

Babe, I deliver as usual.

What did you get?

I could hear the excitement building in her voice, anticipated the goodies that I procured on a nightly basis. 

Want to eat on the couch or at the table? I called.

Couch, I have been stuffing all day followed by the wet slap of her hand against her belly, Mmm, Ive been so hungry waiting for you. Greg, I ate so much, all for you.

I turned the corner into the living room and was instantly struck by the sheer beauty of my goddess, from her flowing red locks to the enormous width of her arse to her perfectly turned ankles and calves.

Did you eat all the M&Ms? I said, still awestruck. 

You know it, she giggled, causing her 400 pound body to jiggle uncontrollably, I ate both pound bags.

I smiled and handed over the two bulging bags of Chinese and she squealed with delight and tore into the bag spilling plum sauce onto her G cup breasts. Rachel grabbed out the first container and started to dig in, groaning with pleasure with each bite. She turned to me and said...

Greg!! Get out of what ever dream cloud you are in, its time for you to get to work for lazy bastard yelled Susan.

Whuh... what? Wassa matta? was my articulate response, as I awoke from my dream and lifted my head from the deck, a post-it stuck to my cheek. 

Greg, you are fired. This is the third time Ive caught you napping this week. 

But... 

No but, Greg this happens far too often and has to stop somehow Susan placed inverted commas around but with any quirky motions of her hands. I am going to give you one last chance since you are our best programmer but please dont let it happen again. She shook her head causing both her blonde bob to sway and small breasts to sashay against her green silk blouse.

Thank you Susan, it wont happen again.

Can you have the coding for Anderson account on my desk by 5?

Sure thing boss, happy with my near escape from a sure sacking, It will be done by 4 at the latest, just polishing the report now.

Good, good. Thats what I want to hear. Ill let you get back to work, no dozing off this time ok?

Yes maam I smiled with a mock salute.

Just get to work Greg. 

As she turned and walked off, I notice that her skirt was a little tighter than usual across her hips. I couldnt help but look since I am a sucker for all things BBW especially pear shaped ones. Even the slightest suggestion of expansion made me smile and think of the potential for the cultivation of my queen, my perfect girl.

I polished my report and headed home early, eager to beat the rush hour traffic. The drive was easy and quick, even though I had to make a few stops.

As I came in the door I could hear Rachel sleeping, but she awoke as I shut the door.

Honey I am hungry, I hope you bought me dinner home she yawned.

Babe, I deliver as usual.

What did you get?

I could hear the excitement building in her voice, anticipated the goodies that I procured on a nightly basis. 

Want to eat on the couch or at the table? I called.

Table, she laughed, Im not that fat

I rounded the corner to bear witness to a forest of wrappers and amongst it all sitting like a queen was Rachel.

I smiled Someday you could be, thinking of my dream at work, someday.

Mmm someday, I hope you bought Mexican as she rubbed her small yet swollen belly.

She waddled over to the table engorged from the days stuffing yet still willing to attempt to eat a meal meant for three on her own.

Someday I will be your fat queen but today I am just your chubby princess as she sat, her arse barely filling the chair.

Babe I dont care what you weigh as long as you are happy.

Well I love eating like this. So there will be a lot more to love and maybe even a few new ways to love it.

I smiled, as she tore into the bag and grabbed three burritos laden with cheese and sour cream and began to stuff her face, cheeks bulging and smeared with sauce, knowing what the future holds.


----------



## The Enforcers (May 4, 2014)

I like this. Short and to the point.


----------



## Tastic (May 5, 2014)

Wow, I hadn't realised someone had edited my original. My original was terrible and this edit by Lou is everything I had meant for my story to be. Thank for bringing my story to life.


----------

